# A soldiers Tribute



## Dude111

Takes time to load but worth the wait..... (FLASH APPLET) 

www.usaforever.org/flash/WeSupportU.swf

Thank you to all who have served........ A beautiful presentation...... No one really knows what they all go thru!!


----------



## mla2ofus

Got a warning this could harm my computer!!
Mike


----------



## Dude111

It just a flash file,I wouldnt post anything that would hurt ya buddy........

The file is fine


----------



## pirate_girl

Dude111 said:


> It just a flash file,I wouldnt post anything that would hurt ya buddy........
> 
> The file is fine



We'll take your word for it.
Understand that you're a newb.
People aren't going to automatically trust the links you provide.


----------



## Dude111

I guess I can understand........


----------

